# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] προβλημα σε οθονη LG

## black arrow

καταρχην καλημερα και καλο χειμονα! μου φερανε μια οθονη lg η οποια μολισ μπει στην πριζα δειχνει το λογοτυπο και μετα μαυρη οθονη. μολισ κουμποσω καποιο σημα απο vga hdmi δειχνει οθονη για ενα δεφτερολεπτο και μετα παλι μαυρο. ανοιξα την οθονη και βρηκα εναν απο τουσ ηλεκτρολιτικουσ φουσκομενο και τον αλαξα αλλα παλι μου εκανε το ιδιο. καμια γνωμη? μηπωσ θα βοηθουσε αμα τουσ αλαζα ολουσ?? πειτε μου οτι νωμιζετε μηπωσ φτιαχτει. ευχαριστω!

----------


## manos_3

> καταρχην καλημερα και καλο χειμονα! μου φερανε μια οθονη lg η οποια μολισ μπει στην πριζα δειχνει το λογοτυπο και μετα μαυρη οθονη. μολισ κουμποσω καποιο σημα απο vga hdmi δειχνει οθονη για ενα δεφτερολεπτο και μετα παλι μαυρο. ανοιξα την οθονη και βρηκα εναν απο τουσ ηλεκτρολιτικουσ φουσκομενο και τον αλαξα αλλα παλι μου εκανε το ιδιο. καμια γνωμη? μηπωσ θα βοηθουσε αμα τουσ αλαζα ολουσ?? πειτε μου οτι νωμιζετε μηπωσ φτιαχτει. ευχαριστω!


Αφου βρηκες ένα φουσκωμενο, και οι αλλοι θα ναι ελλατωματικοι ασχετο οτι δεν εχουν φουσκωσει, αν είναι στην ίδια γραμμη ρευματος.Άλλαξε τους για παν ενδεχομενο.

----------


## black arrow

παιδια αλαξα ολους τους πυκνωτεσ αλλα παλι το ιδιο. καμια ιδεα? να ανοιξω να δω για λαμπες ?? μηπως ο inverter???

οποις μπορει να βοηθησει...

----------


## GeorgeSindos

κατ αρχήν ανέφερε για ποιο μοντέλο  μιλάμε και ανέβασε φωτογραφίες γι α psu και driver board.

----------


## black arrow

σας στελνω φοτο απο την πλακετα τροφοδοσιας 

IMGP0012.jpgIMGP0013.jpg

ελεγξα για πιθανο βραχικυκλωμα αλα δεν βρηκα κατι

στη φισα που συνδεει την πλακετα τροφοδοσιας με την πλκετα του μονιτορ πηρα μετρισεισ με συνδεμενη την πλακετα και χωρις συνδεση
...........xwris sundesh ...........me sundesh
ADIM ...........1.5 ......................3.6
BDIM .............- ........................3.3
EN .................- ........................3.3
OLP ................- .........................-
+5................ 4.9 .......................5.1
+22...............22.4 ....................27.2

----------


## GeorgeSindos

καλημερα φιλε μου. Υπαρχουν τα εξης σεναρια
1.καμενη  ccfl backlight 2. Καμενος κεραμικος πυκνωτης (αυτοι που ειναι πριν τις λαμπες) 3. Αρπαγμενος μετασχηματιστης. Κατα την γνωμη μου το πιθανοτερο σεναριο ειναι το 1.  Δεν μας ειπες μοντελο της lg

----------


## johnkou

Αν εχει ας βαλει εξωτερικα στα φισακια μια λαμπα ccfl να δει αν δουλεψει και τι φταιει.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Σώστα. Θα έβγαζε αμέσως συμπερασμα τι φταιει

----------


## black arrow

το μοντελο ειναι flatron w2253v-pf . μου καηκε μια διοδος απο την ανορθοση και ειναι με κοδικο 2α05 834. με τι διοδο μπορς να την αλακσω? ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια. μολις φτιαξω τη ανορθοση θα κανω και ελεγχο στις λαμπες

----------


## manolo

Μάλλον θέλεις μία σαν κι αυτή.

----------


## black arrow

καταρχην ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια. και για τη συνεχεια θα ηθελα τισ γνωσεις σας : απο τον ινβερτερ φεβγουνε 4 φισακια πρως το πανελ. αυτα αντιστοιχουνε σε 4 λαμπες η σε 2 που στην καθε μια πανε 2 φις???

----------


## black arrow

να σας πω οτι αλαξα τις διοδους και δοκιμασα να δω ποιες λαμπες λυτουργουνε.

----------


## black arrow

καποιοσ που να ξερει ποσες λαμπες εχει η συγκεκριμενη οθονη? η να ξερει που μπορς να βρω??

----------


## black arrow

στελνω για τελεφταια φορα. αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει. να μου πει ποσες λαμπες εχει η οθονη μηπως και ψαξω να τις βρω
η με τι αντισταση θα μπορουσα να τη λυτουργησψ ακομα και με καμενη λαμπα (καπου ειδα οτι υπαρχει τροπος να γινει)
ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια. καλες γιωρτες!!!

----------


## georged30

η οθόνη έχει 4 λάμπες όσα είναι και τα φις οι λάμπες είναι τοποθετημένες ανά 2 μαζί κάλο είναι αν μπορείς να λύσεις το πάνελ και να αλλάξεις την χαλασμένη-χαλάσμενες.

----------


## atsio

> στελνω για τελεφταια φορα. αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει. να μου πει ποσες λαμπες εχει η οθονη μηπως και ψαξω να τις βρω
> η με τι αντισταση θα μπορουσα να τη λυτουργησψ ακομα και με καμενη λαμπα (καπου ειδα οτι υπαρχει τροπος να γινει)
> ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια. καλες γιωρτες!!!


Αφού έχεις 4 φις έχεις και τέσσερεις λάμπες. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί τρόποι να ελέγξεις τις λάμπες. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ inverter από οθόνη laptop που του δίνω 19v, και 3.3v για enable και dim και δοκιμάζω μία μία τις λάμπες. Άλλος τρόπος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις μία λάμπα ccfl όπως σου προτείνανε παραπάνω. Άλλος τρόπος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις μία λάμπα φωτισμού οικονομίας cfl που αφού κόψεις την βάση και αποκολλήσης την πλακέτα, να ενώσης τους πόλους της λάμπας σε κάθένα από τα φις εναλλάξ και να δεις εάν ανάβει η οθόνη (εμένα βέβαια μου έχει τύχη σε οθόνη δύο από τις τέσσερεις λάμπες να είναι καμμένες) .
cfl_lamp_check.jpg

Άλλος τρόπος είναι να απενεργοποιήσης το protection του ic του inverter για να δεις ότι ανάβει και μένει ανοικτή η οθόνη. Δεν την αφήνεις όμως έτσι γιατί πιθανότατα θα κάψεις τον transformer. 
Για αντίσταση για αντικατάσταση της λάμπας δεν θα σου το πρότεινα γιατί θέλεις πολύ βαρβάτη (πολλά watt) και θα είσαι μια ζωή με το άγχος μην πάρει φωτιά η οθόνη από της θερμοκρασίες που θα ανεβάζει.
Εάν όντως είναι λάμπα το πρόβλημα, την βγάζεις και μετράς το μήκος της και παραγγέλνεις ανάλογη από ιντερνετικό μαγαζί. Μπορείς βέβαια και να βάλεις μικρότερου μήκους, θα είναι ελαφρώς ποιό σκοτεινή στις γωνίες.

----------


## black arrow

αδερφε σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια. απλα να σου πω πως προσπαθοντας να ελενξω τις λαμπες και δεδομενου οτι η οθονη αναβει 2 δεφτερολεπτα και μετα σβηνει εβγαλα ολεσ τισ λαμπεσ απο τον ινβερτερ και τισ εβαζα μια μια μεχρι να δω με ποια αναβει. το αποτελεσμα ητανε με τισ 2 προτε δεν αναψε ποτε ενω με τις δυο επομενες αναψε. να θεωρισω οτι ο τροποσ που το ελενξα ητανε σωστος. ευχαριστω και παλι για το χρονο σας

----------


## misterno

> αδερφε σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια. απλα να σου πω πως προσπαθοντας να ελενξω τις λαμπες και δεδομενου οτι η οθονη αναβει 2 δεφτερολεπτα και μετα σβηνει εβγαλα ολεσ τισ λαμπεσ απο τον ινβερτερ και τισ εβαζα μια μια μεχρι να δω με ποια αναβει. το αποτελεσμα ητανε με τισ 2 προτε δεν αναψε ποτε ενω με τις δυο επομενες αναψε. να θεωρισω οτι ο τροποσ που το ελενξα ητανε σωστος. ευχαριστω και παλι για το χρονο σας


Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισα πριν λίγες μέρες. Η πλακέτα ήταν καλή και είχε καμμένες 2 από τις 4 λάμπες. Οι λάμπες συνδέονται μεταξύ τους οπότε λογικά θέλει άλλαγμα το προβληματικό ζευγάρι. Τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως αλλάξω τις λάμπες με αντίστοιχες στυλοσειρές από LED. Θέλει πολύ προσοχή όταν ανοίξεις το μεταλλικό σασί για να βγάλεις τις λάμπες και το ίδιο προσεκτικά κατά το βάλσιμο τους πίσω. Μια στραβή κίνηση και μπορεί να πάρεις τις καλωδιοταινίες στο χέρι. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! 
και Καλή τύχη!

----------


## black arrow

μηπως ξερει κανεις τι μεγεθος εχουνε οι λαμπες η πρεπει να την ανοιξω για να τις μετρησω? δεν υπαρχουνε στανταρ μεγεθη για καθε οθονη?
ας με βοηθησει οποιος λερει μηπως και τη σωσουμε..
ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια

----------


## GeorgeZ

Πρέπει να τις μετρήσεις.
Μετά βρίσκεις έτοιμο κιτ με led. Αν είναι μακρύτερο το κόβεις, ανά 2 ή τρία led ανάλογα με τον τύπο.

Το έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.
Τα κιτ είναι φτηνά αλλά:

α. Είναι δύσκολη η τοποθέτησή τους.  Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις πρέπει να λύσεις όλη την οθόνη χωρίς να κόψεις τα tab, χωρίς να μπουν σκόνες ανάμεσα στα διάφορα πάνελ.

β. Αρκετές φορές τα LED δεν χωράνε στο χώρο που ήταν η CCFL. Ειδικά αν είναι λάμπες μαζί θα έχεις πρόβλημα να βρεις LED που να χωράει και να έχει τον ίδιο φωτισμό.  Μερικές φορές υπάρχει καθρέπτης που πρέπει να βγει - ο οποίος είναι κατά κανόνα καμένος (από την ζέστη των CCFL) και βγαίνει σε φλύδες.

γ. Χάνεις τη ρύθμιση φωτεινότητας.

δ. Πρέπει να ξέρεις κάτι λίγα ηλεκτρονικά για να συνδέσεις το νέο "inverter" driver των LED.

Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να βρεις ίδιες CCFL.  Φτηνές είναι, πάρε 2 / 3 παραπάνω γιατί σπάνε.  Αν βρεις πάρε με τα καλώδια έτοιμα.  Βέβαια πάλι πρέπει να λύσεις το πάνελ, πρέπει να βρεις και τα στηρίγματα των CCFL που είναι πλαστικά και συνήθως σε κακή κατάσταση - πρέπει να τα κόψεις για να βγάλεις τις λάμπες.

Πολύ δουλειά για αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## black arrow

ανοιξα το πανελ και βρηκα τισ 2 που ειναι καμενες. ειναι βαλμενες με συγκεκριμενο τροπο για να χορανε μαζι πανω σε μια μεταλικη επιφανια να υποθεσω οτι τις περνω μεμονομενες και πρεπει να βρω τροπο να τισ βαλω οπως τις αλες η θπαρχει περιπτωση να ερχωντα πακετο? ανεβαζω τη φοτο με τις καμενες
26178070_991332171015370_917451071_o.jpg26194605_991332167682037_899465484_o.jpg26236014_991332181015369_1753301072_o.jpg

----------


## black arrow

καλη χρονια σε ολους!!! μηπως γνωριζει κανεις καποιο ελληνικο μαγαζι που να πουλαει λαμπεσ για να μην μπλεκω με ebay???

----------

